# Favorite CD for each Top Composer



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Obviously I don't expect anyone to pick the best of all these composers but a few would be helpful. Which cd represents best for each composer? Add a composer if you felt like one should be added. 
Mozart
Beethoven
Bach
Vivaldi
Tchaikovsky
Chopin
Debussy
Haydn
Handel
Brahms
Glass
Ligeti
Ravel
Stravinsky
Wagner
Mendelssohn
Schubert
Bartok 
Grieg
Prokofiev
Shostakovich


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mahler - Symphony 3, NYPO/Bernstein (Sony)
Bruckner - Symphony 9, Jochum (EMI)
Mozart - Piano Concertos 21 & 26, Casadesus/Szell (Sony)
Beethoven - Ghost & Archduke Trios, Stern/Rose/Istomin (Sony)
Bach - Goldberg Variations, Gould (Sony, 1959)
Vivaldi - Four Seasons, Europa Galante/Biondi (Opus 111)
Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 1 - 6, Philharmonia O./Muti (EMI)
Dvorak - Cello Concerto, Fournier/Szell (DG)
Chopin - Etudes, Opp. 10 & 25, Gavrilov (EMI)
Debussy - Piano Music, Michelangeli (DG)
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 76, Tokyo SQ (Sony)
Handel - Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, Guildhall String Ensemble (RCA)
Brahms - Symphonies 1 - 4, BPO/Karajan (DG, 1964)
Schoenberg - Gurrelieder, Chailly (Decca)
Ligeti - String Quartets 1 & 2, Arditti SQ (Sony)
Schnittke - Violin Concerto 4, Kremer/Eschenbach (Teldec)
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G, Michelangeli/Gracis (EMI)
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring, Cleveland O./Boulez (Sony)
Scriabin - Piano Sonatas, Hamelin (Hyperion)
Liszt - Piano Concertos 1 & 2, Zimerman/Ozawa (DG)
Mendelssohn - Piano Trios, KLR Trio (VOX)
Schubert - Trout, Schiff/Posch/Hagen Qt. Mbrs.(Decca)
Schumann - Symphonies 1 - 4, VPO/Bernstein (DG)
Sibelius - Symphonies 2 & 5, Philharmonia O./Karajan (EMI)
Nielsen - Symphonies 1 - 6, SFS/Blomstedt (Decca)
R. Strauss - Alpine Symphony - SFS/Blomstedt (Decca)
Bartok - Piano Concertos 1 - 3, Anda/Fricsay (DG)
Grieg - Cello Sonata, Mork & Thibaudet (Virgin)
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto 3, Argerich/Abbado (DG)
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto 3, Argerich/Chailly (Philips)
Shostakovich - Symphony 4, Rozhdestvensky (Melodiya)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll throw out a few of my personal favorites (my best isn't always everyone else's best).

Mozart
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Clarin...69HF/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333392103&sr=8-1

Mendelssohn
http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Violin-Concerto-Shostakovich-No/dp/B00006LWQH/ref=cm_lmf_tit_15

Stravinsky
http://www.amazon.com/Igor-Stravinsky-Alexander-Scriabin-Orchestra/dp/B00005NIF6/ref=cm_lmf_tit_22

Dvorak
http://www.amazon.com/Dvorák-Sympho...6FIS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333392297&sr=8-2

and

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009IORNY/ref=dm_dp_cdp?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1333392425&sr=1-1

Beethoven
http://www.amazon.com/The-Nine-Symp...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1333392335&sr=1-2

Tchaikovsky
http://www.amazon.com/Higdon-Tchaik...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1333392484&sr=1-1

Bach
http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Brandenb..._0_main?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1333392512&sr=1-7


----------

